# The Zna 50w - brought to you by Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Sir Vape was fortunate to get 5 x Clouper Zna 50w's with our incoming order. Order left yesterday and should hopefully arrive this week with all orders be couriered early next week if all goes well with customs. 

Introducing the ZNA 50w Clone by Cloupor. What a beast!!!

Features:
50 Watt DNA chip designed by Cloupor
Adjustable center pin
Comes with both 18500 and 18650 tubes
Output power: 7W-50W
Output voltage : 3.6V—8.5V
0.3 - 3.6 ohm atomizer
Reverse Battery Protection
Available colors are: Silver only

Price: R1350 

Email us on asksirvape@gmail.com if you want one.

Only 5 available!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

3 Left


----------



## BumbleBee

Sir Vape said:


> 3 Left


2 sold in the first minute? Nicely done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ryan

Hmmm these things are HOT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

And we are one of the first to get them


----------



## Sir Vape

2 Left


----------



## Sir Vape

Another official shot of the Clouper Zna 50w Mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Orders being couriered out tomorrow afternoon.

Email me on asksirvape@gmail.com if you would like one.


----------



## Sir Vape

All orders were packed this morning guys and are awaiting collection from our courier. You will have these in your hands tomorrow  Will email tracking numbers once collected.


----------



## Ryan

Who is the courier?


----------



## Sir Vape

The Courier Guy


----------



## Sir Vape

We have a small stock arriving next week of the ZNA 50w's. Pop us an email if you would like to order. hugo@sirvape.co.za


----------



## Sir Vape

Stock came in yesterday. Those that booked. They are on the way. 
*
1 left in stock *but we have a few more coming in November.


----------



## Nooby

Wish bonus came earlier this year...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Hi anybody on the forum bought one of this mods? How is the quality and how is the chip holding up?

If seen a vid on youtube. A guy tested volts with multimeter on a cloupor zna 50. At 1.2ohm coil at 13watts the volt jump to 7volts and then go down to 4.1 volt. 

Anybody experience that problem or was his clone faulty?


----------



## JakesSA

How long was it at 7 volts for? 4.1 volts I'm guessing was the battery level at the time which means the lowest it can go on 1.2 Ohms was actually 14 watts at that point.


----------



## VapeSnow

It was at 7 and then 6 for half a sec.


----------



## Sir Vape

Just received new stock guys.

Get them here:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/cloupor-zna-50w

Reactions: Like 2


----------

